# Using the Roland Versacamm for Apparel



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm finally back to videos 

This one has been requested by a lot of folks, so hopefully it helps. It demonstrates the workflow for creating heat applied graphics with a solvent printer. This newer technology is one that is used by many major apparel and promotional products companies for customization of t-shirts, uniforms, performance wear, bags etc.

If you search the forum you will also see posts about this printer being used for signs, banners, stickers etc.

Please post any and all questions. 

I will have some more detailed videos on the different materials and applications available soon. (they have been taped - just being edited)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUV2AsvxS6I[/media]


----------

